# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  here we come, Ukraine!

## possopo

tomorrow, i'm leaving for Kiev and i'm just sooo happy. i'll spend about a week there and will probably go to Lvov, Chernivtsi, Kamianets-Podilsky, Ivano-Frankivsk and Odessa before heading to Romania!! 
i just wanted to share my happyness with you, guys ::

----------


## Wowik



----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Have fun! Say hi to Ivan for me!

----------


## RusskiSlav

> tomorrow, i'm leaving for Kiev and i'm just sooo happy. i'll spend about a week there and will probably go to Lvov, Chernivtsi, Kamianets-Podilsky, Ivano-Frankivsk and Odessa before heading to Romania!!

 You're lucky. I've been wanting to go to Ukraine for some time, but "Noooo airfare's too expensive", my parents say...which is unfortunatley true  ::

----------


## Тоби

Congrats, I am going in the middle of Nov and cant wait.  Actually I can, I hear it is going to be very, very cold. 
And RusskiSlav, if you get some tickets in advance you could get a price to Kiev for under $1000 USD, thats if you live in the US.
I have mine already and I paid $750 via Delta, from JFK airport in NY.
I do have to pay an additional $250 to get from my hometown to NY.  So under $1000 for me. 
I have a 5 hour layover in Kiev before I move to my final destination, does anyone know if it is worth leaving the airport for an hour or two to see some sites?  I would be more interested in some war memorials but would not mind seeing anything else as well.

----------


## RusskiSlav

Yes I live in the US  :: 
Maybe sometime in the near future I'll get around to going to Ukraine

----------


## BikeDude

Hey, Tobie!
I'd say it's not worth the hassle. 1 hour is not enough to see just one WWII museum (unless you want to just run through the expositions and out to the taxi again). So I would recommend to fly from Mariupol early and take one day to do the sites in Kiev. THIS will be worth it, I guarantee you. 
Hey, did you ever figure out if your flight for M. departs from Borispil?  ::  
BTW, we had the BIG game on Monday again (I am glad you weren't in the airport this time) - Dynamo Kyiv vs. Shakhtar Donetsk. Dynamo wooped their butts!!! 
For those of you who are still nourishing plans to come to Kyiv/Ukraine, if you plan to come to Kyiv, the best season ever is the beginning of May (the first 10 days) - chestnut trees blossom time. Gorgeous weather, beautiful blooming trees all over the place.

----------


## Тоби

Hey Bikdude,  
My flight from Kiev to Mariupol got cancelled, but I was able to pick up another flight from Kiev to Donetsk and will be spending a day or two there.
I am only a few days away from going and it is getting a little exciting for me.  
While I am in Kiev I guess I will be spending my time checking email and making a few calls home etc... It may be to cold out to go alone.  :: 
Regards,
T

----------


## possopo

god, that trip was great. Kiev is amazing (i liked it better than Moscow or Peter, maybe because it's just smaller), Odessa is quite interesting if totally russian, Lvov is the best and totally unrussian (people were answering me in ukrainian, funny enough). Kamianets Podilsky is a gem and Chernivtsi is fair (and people there speak some sort of ruthenian language). 
next time, i'll do Ivan Frankivsk before heading north to Belarus.

----------

